# mit ImageReady HP's erstellen



## Sliver (20. Juli 2002)

Grüße,
ich will eine HP mit Image Ready erstellen.
Links und slices sind kein Problem aber, wie mache ich es das wenn ich auf einen Link in der NavBar klicke rechts da neben im "Frame" bzw. slice das andere Bild bzw. Text gezeigt wird.

Ach wie kann man eine ScrollBar oder ähnliches einfügen?


danke schonmal

Sliver


----------



## mirscho (21. Juli 2002)

Halli hallo!

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, willst du das so, daß wenn jmd. auf einen Link klickt, rechts daneben ein Bild oder sowas erscheint?

Das ist so:

Als erstes musst du das auf verschiedenen Ebenen machen ( z.B. Ebenenbasierte Slices ).

Dann hast du dein Link auf Ebene1 und dein Bild auf Ebenen2. OK?

Gehe auf Ebene1 und füge dieser dann ein Rolloverstatus hinzu.
Da siehst du dann unten links, das die Statien haargenauso aussehen.
Also, musst du noch auf den zweiten Rolloverstatus die Ebenen mit dem Link ausblenden, und nur die Ebene mit dem Bild eingeblendet lassen.

Das du natürlich in dem Rolloverstatus "Normal" die Ebene mit dem Bild ausgeblendet haben musst, ist ja klar?!?!

hier ist ein link, lade dir da die Datei GlassButtonlila.psd herunter,das zeigt wie ich das meinte

http://mitglied.lycos.de/spliner

so das sollte helfen...

bis denn...


----------

